# White chili



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

*White Chili*
2-cans chicken (12oz each)
4- cans white beans (15 oz. northern, butter, navy, lima) or 1/2 cup each dried
2- cans green chile enchilada sauce (15oz)
1 -can corn or hominy (15oz)
1 TBSP garlic powder
4 TBSP dried onion
1 TSP turmeric
1 TSP cumin
Simmer on low an hour or put in the crock pot. This recipe is a huge hit with the herd of teens at my house. I love that I can use canned beans for a quick, low cooking fuel usage meal or dried beans.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I've wanted to try white chili, if you use dry beans, you'll need 2 cups? Do you pre-cook the dry beans, or just a good soak?

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm like Ezmerelda, I have wanted to try white chili ... but never have. :dunno:

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm, looks good. I'll have to give this one a try. Thanks!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds AWESOME--will have to give it a try


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I've wanted to try white chili, if you use dry beans, you'll need 2 cups? Do you pre-cook the dry beans, or just a good soak?


Yes, you'll need about a half cup of each for a total of 2 cups. I soak my beans in hot water to speed things up, when the water gets cool I drain & refill with more hot water. They'll be ready to cook in an hour or so.


----------

